# Harman Kardon AVR 240 deal



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Not the latest and greatest model but a good starter (?).


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16882121018&ATT=82-121-018&CMP=AFC-C8Junction

Use coupon code: EMC510FHARM and get it for $289.99

Free 3 day shipping too!!!!


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey there !! I have a harman/kardon avr 146 30 watts x 5 and it works perfectly and it has a lot of power , it has 25 amps. If you want to see it in action go to www.youtube.com and search for the user danielbarbu.I hope that helps :bigsmile:


----------

